# Finger Strengthening



## bobster_ice (May 11, 2006)

Hi,

Does anybody know how I can make my fingers stronger?

Btw, I cant do fingertip pushups/pressups,

thanks for your replies,

Bobby


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know how I can make my fingers stronger?
> 
> ...



i was gonna say finger tip pushups. but since ou cannot start with modified tiger stretches (lay on your stomach, then extend your arms pushing your upper body up, relax your shoulders but stay up as high as you can)
you will eventually develop more strength in your fingers, then you can do pushups
g'luck


----------



## bobster_ice (May 11, 2006)

Thank you Mantis.


----------



## Jenna (May 11, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know how I can make my fingers stronger?
> 
> ...


Hey there my fine  young friend 
Forget pushups and all that rubbish - that's for old guys and gym poseurs. Go to Google or Ebay and check out "Powerball". It's a palm-sized ball with a rotor-gyroscope in it. You rev it up and the harder you work it, the greater the resistance on your forearm and fingers. Five minutes will give you a bigger burn than way too many push ups can ever. It'll not only do the job but it's a right laugh too. My record was something like 12,900 rpm. So if you get one I'll challenge ya to beat me, ha 

You be good,
Jenna


----------



## Andrew Green (May 11, 2006)

Wrist curls, reverse wrist curls, those little squeeze things...


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey there my fine  young friend
> Forget pushups and all that rubbish - that's for old guys and gym poseurs. Go to Google or Ebay and check out "Powerball". It's a palm-sized ball with a rotor-gyroscope in it. You rev it up and the harder you work it, the greater the resistance on your forearm and fingers. Five minutes will give you a bigger burn than way too many push ups can ever. It'll not only do the job but it's a right laugh too. My record was something like 12,900 rpm. So if you get one I'll challenge ya to beat me, ha
> 
> You be good,
> Jenna


howdy
how does this work?
btw, he didnt say how old he was so i gave him the old peep's rubbish!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 11, 2006)

Stuff your finger as far up your nose as it can go, and do 100 little circles in one direction, then again in the other. Actually, your fingers may not get stronger, but your nose will be very clean.

Butt seriously...to do what with? Gripping? Spearing? Your desired end-skill drives the training method.

Dave


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Stuff your finger as far up your nose as it can go, and do 100 little circles in one direction, then again in the other. Actually, your fingers may not get stronger, but your nose will be very clean.
> 
> Butt seriously...to do what with? Gripping? Spearing? Your desired end-skill drives the training method.
> 
> Dave


:lfao:
that's hilarious man
he's mind will be clear as well!


----------



## Jenna (May 11, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> howdy
> how does this work?
> btw, he didnt say how old he was so i gave him the old peep's rubbish!


Hey mister mantis  be still and don't strike for a minute and I will explain 

Have you not seen these things? You spin up the rotor with the little ripcord (or with the palm of your opposite hand once you get the knack) and then just rotate your wrist. It takes all of 30seconds to get used to. There's a little counter on top to track your revs. You can imagine the torque coming off 12000 rpm. If you hold it with fingertips the effect is notable! For me great for strengthening grip and wrists for practise. For you great for either open palm or closed fist techniques. A right laugh in the dojo too. Guys are SO damn competitive I couldn't get it back at the end of the night, ha!

OK, I've finished, you can strike away now 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey mister mantis  be still and don't strike for a minute and I will explain
> 
> Have you not seen these things? You spin up the rotor with the little ripcord (or with the palm of your opposite hand once you get the knack) and then just rotate your wrist. It takes all of 30seconds to get used to. There's a little counter on top to track your revs. You can imagine the torque coming off 12000 rpm. If you hold it with fingertips the effect is notable! For me great for strengthening grip and wrists for practise. For you great for either open palm or closed fist techniques. A right laugh in the dojo too. Guys are SO damn competitive I couldn't get it back at the end of the night, ha!
> 
> ...


ah i see
i just got a business idea
maybe we should export those to shaolin temple 

but hey, my advice was pretty simple too, i said do modified tiger stretches, didnt tell him to balance a 7 ft staff on each of the fingers for 30 min's everyday!


----------



## Jenna (May 11, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> ah i see
> i just got a business idea
> maybe we should export those to shaolin temple
> 
> but hey, my advice was pretty simple too, i said do modified tiger stretches, didnt tell him to balance a 7 ft staff on each of the fingers for 30 min's everyday!


Hey now 
Too late for Shaolin methinks. Checking my book of ancient manuscripts from Bodidharma himself (given to me by a strange little man when I was trekking to personal enlightenment in the Himalayas with my monkey), seems they had the Powerball long before we got the idea here in the west. You should see this - deftly made from bamboo and wrapped in citrus grasses. Apparently Bodidharma worked out regularly with his and practised his newfound hand strength by spearhanding dragonflies. What a story. DaVinci Code nothing. I've got the Bodidharma manuscripts and they're some tech, ha! 

Shaolin comes through again. Was there anything in the MA that DIDN'T come down from that sacred temple? Wow 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 11, 2006)

take pages of a newspaper and crush them into balls.
find pine trees and claw the bark
put ruberbands togeather and stretch them 
learn to play the piano


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey now
> Too late for Shaolin methinks. Checking my book of ancient manuscripts from Bodidharma himself (given to me by a strange little man when I was trekking to personal enlightenment in the Himalayas with my monkey), seems they had the Powerball long before we got the idea here in the west. You should see this - deftly made from bamboo and wrapped in citrus grasses. Apparently Bodidharma worked out regularly with his and practised his newfound hand strength by spearhanding dragonflies. What a story. DaVinci Code nothing. I've got the Bodidharma manuscripts and they're some tech, ha!
> 
> Shaolin comes through again. Was there anything in the MA that DIDN'T come down from that sacred temple? Wow
> ...


what'd he use to measure rpm?

yeah, picking your nose to strenghten your fingers idea did not come from shaolin!


----------



## HKphooey (May 11, 2006)

You can also try a finger strengthening grips designed for building finger strength for guitar playing.


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

there's this it might not have too much to do with the fingers themselves but it does strengthen your grip, i thought you might be interested.


----------



## Gemini (May 11, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey there my fine  young friend
> Forget pushups and all that rubbish - that's for old guys and gym poseurs.


 Hey! I resemble that remark! Umm. Nevermind. I forgot I'm an old guy.


Actually, I agree with the suggestion of playing the piano. Kill two birds with one stone. You'll get VERY strong fingers and drive your family insane at the same time.


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Hey! I resemble that remark! Umm. Nevermind. I forgot I'm an old guy.
> 
> 
> Actually, I agree with the suggestion of playing the piano. Kill two birds with one stone. You'll get VERY strong fingers and drive your family insane at the same time.


hmm... this reminds me of my oolld guitar training
the teacher started me with holding 2 ping-pong balls in one hand, back of my hand facing up, and rotate the balls around each other.  
i never thought playing music makes the fingers strong unless you poke the guitar with them maybe!


----------



## Martial Tucker (May 12, 2006)

The most effective (and fun) way to strengthen your fingers I've found is to seek out a "climbing wall", where you climb up a sheer stone wall that is studded with small rock-like handholds. Good for over all conditioning, too.

If you can't find a climbing wall, personally I like/recommend finger-tip chin-ups.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 12, 2006)

Hand strength is kind of my specialty area within my strongman training.

There are hundreds of different exercises one can do to strengthen the hands and numerous for the fingers "alone."

It is late now and I am tired so I will wait to go into details until later but I will drop a few links down where you can check out some vids, articles, ask some questions in this regard.

www.functionalhandstrength.com
www.ironmind.com
www.gripboard.com
www.grippermania.com
www.dieselcrew.com
www.geocities.com/nobeltnowrapsnospotters This is my crappy site, there should be a good link or two and maybe some stuff on grip specific exercises...been a while...Hoping to post some articles on this type of training this summer...I will let you if I do.

There is a lot more but lurk around a bit...you do not _need_ specialized equipment but it is fun.

Out.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey there my fine young friend
> Forget pushups and all that rubbish - that's for old guys and gym poseurs. Go to Google or Ebay and check out "Powerball". It's a palm-sized ball with a rotor-gyroscope in it. You rev it up and the harder you work it, the greater the resistance on your forearm and fingers. Five minutes will give you a bigger burn than way too many push ups can ever. It'll not only do the job but it's a right laugh too. My record was something like 12,900 rpm. So if you get one I'll challenge ya to beat me, ha
> 
> You be good,
> Jenna


 
Hey jenna, thanks, I cant go on  ebay atm as im in school but ill check it out when I go home, Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> howdy
> how does this work?
> btw, he didnt say how old he was so i gave him the old peep's rubbish!


 
Im 15


----------

